# iDrive in the 335d?



## Maybe335d (Apr 24, 2012)

What are opinions re the 2010 iDrive vs the 2011 iDrive? 

Big differences? Any differences?

Also, if a car has iDrive, does that automatically bring along other packages or options?

It's so hard to get a straight answer from dealers on this - I don't think they're being deceptive, it's just that they honestly don't seem to know.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

The 2009 update to iDrive made it pretty good, from the reviews I've seen.

iDrive and navigation are bundled. 2009 also brought the hard-disk based navigation (rather than DVD.)


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

I have a hard time keeping straight what features made it when. In the 3 if it has idrive it has nav. I believe that's the only option that comes along with idrive, actually I think it's more the other way around in that idrive comes with nav.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

No difference, although the combox came at 09/2010 and then new firmware for both at 03/11

Combox broughtBT streaming
Firmware brought bmw apps 6nr


----------



## pedser (Jul 19, 2006)

Interesting my 2011 with a 3/10 build don't think it has the combox .... Can that be added?

P


----------



## pedser (Jul 19, 2006)

Actually I don't have 6nr either...
P


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

yes. 

Info 
At 
Bimmer-tech
Dot 
Com


Tell them taibanl refrred you please


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Correction

Dot net


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I did not order my car with it, I didnt care for it although it looks cool, I felt it would be a distraction while driving


----------



## Maybe335d (Apr 24, 2012)

What exactly is the combox?

Thanks!


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Not of the difference, but the Nav in my '11 SUCKS! My $200 portable Garmin is better, it even switches to night by itself,


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Chris LOL you waisted your money LOL, BTW whatever happened to exhaust system you were doing, keep u sinformed ok


----------

